# Help identify this bird nest and eggs?



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

When I uncovered my boat the other day, I found this bird nest and eggs on the edge under the cover. The nest was just some straw laid flat, not your typical nest shape, and it had a bunch of large white feathers spread around. The eggs were about the size of a dime, and solid light pink. No spots or any other markings.

The closest thing I could find was a house wren, but all the pics I found of those eggs were spotted.

Just wondering if anyone knows what they were?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Not sure what bird lays pink eggs, but I do know that Mourning Doves build really loose simple nests. They just pile some stuff together and lay eggs. From what you describe, it sounds like Mourning Doves might be the bird.


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

Doves only lay 2 eggs, and there was 6 in this nest, and they were less than 1/2 the size of a dove egg. Any more suggestions?

Captain Jay


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

I think I finally found it. They belog to a Tree Swallow. It's also common for them to pick up larger feathers from other birds and line their nest with them.

Captain Jay


----------

